
Javascript PC Emulator - fabriceleal
http://bellard.org/jslinux/index.html
======
fabriceleal
I'm amazed that this wasn't here yet. This is from 2011 but is a gem.

~~~
qbrass
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2572915>

Or search for JSLinux.

~~~
fabriceleal
Wow. I only knew about the stuff in Fabrice Bellard's site, I never knew about
JSLinux. Thanks.

